# Bass clarinet Selmer letter Q or letter V?



## Max Soggiu

Hi guys,
In a few days or weeks probably I will become owner of a great instrument: Bass Clarinet! Never played before!!! I'm very exited!!! 

The Q born in 1957 and V in the 1969.

Witch one of this is better? Do they have the same type of wood? mechanically changes?

I can't find any links about this historical period of Selmer instruments, may you help me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## david johnson

I am unfamiliar with those designations - Q/V. They are probably both grenadilla wood. Selmer woodwinds are most always fine. A 1957 or 1969 model to pick from? Make sure they in playing condition. I would not purchase w/o playing. Make sure the mouthpiece is really good and select the right strength reed.


----------



## Max Soggiu

Thank you David for your tips!
I'll pick from an american musician. Both are ready to play. My favourite for now is the Q, the wood looks like stripped, but I think (I'm wrong?) is normal after 70 years. The other one (V) the wood is perfect, too strangly, and they show me a little crack in one edge, not passing through but, you know....in this V I see a lot of dents in the metal parts, probably was fallen down. Obviously is cheapest but I think is not good.
I show you the difference between Q (with stripped paint) and V (stragly perfect black).

What do you think guys?


----------

